# AVG question



## jlillis (Dec 13, 2012)

I woke up this morning and there was what appeared to be a notification from AVG regarding a virus threat on my computer. I am loathe to click on any part of these things. It stated that there is a threat detected by my AVG Identity Protection. It names this threat IDP.Trojan.B12E2564 and calls it Rogue Spyware and gives four little red boxes for the severity of it. It asks me to select either "Move to Vault" (recommended) or "Allow". 
I ran my Malwarebytes, after updating it, and it stated after a full scan that no threats were detected. Turning the computer on and off did not remove the warning box and I could not close the box either. Later in the day, AVG appeared to be trying to sell me the paid version of it's program...
Is this a legitimate warning, and if not, how do I get rid of the box?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Move it to the vault and ignore them trying to sell you the upgrade. Malwarebytes isn't going to find it because it's already been quarantined by AVG and wants you to tell it what to do...so, move it to the vault. AVG has a pretty good FAQ section on their website. You may want to give it a read and familiarize yourself with what the screens look like and how it behaves so you can relax a little bit when it asks you a question.


----------



## jlillis (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you very much!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

You're welcome!


----------

